# Gentoo auf eine exterene HDD?

## Persian

Hi,

1. Sorry für die newbie Fragen   :Laughing: 

2. Wollte wissen, ob ich Gentoo auf eine externe HDD (angeschlossen an USB 2.0) installieren bzw davon auch booten kann?

Wenn ja, was muss ich beachten und welche Gentoo-Distribution muss ich nehmen? (habe Intel P4)

Momentan habe ich auf die eine interne Festplatte XP Home und will auf die Externe Linux haben.

Danke im Voraus   :Very Happy: 

----------

## trikolon

hi persian.

soweit ich mich damit auskenne ist es möglich.

du installierst einfach ein stage 3 auf die usb festplatte und benutzt grub als bootloader. den musst du eben richtig konfigurieren damit er das linux auf über dis usb schnittstelle erkennt. 

aber warum willst du das machen? eine interne festplatte ist doch immer schneller als eine usb festplatte!

----------

## Persian

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hi persian.
> 
> soweit ich mich damit auskenne ist es möglich.
> 
> du installierst einfach ein stage 3 auf die usb festplatte und benutzt grub als bootloader. den musst du eben richtig konfigurieren damit er das linux auf über dis usb schnittstelle erkennt. 
> ...

 

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.

Ja auf meinem Notebook ist original XP drauf, und wenn ich die Partitionen ändere oder was anderes mache habe ich keine Garantie mehr drauf!

Deshalb will ich es auf eine Externe istallieren, da sind die Möglichkeiten grenzenlos dank Seagate 300GB  :Very Happy: 

Will Gentoo installieren, weil ich gehört habe, dass es gut sein sollte. Habe noch keine Erfahrung damit.

In Linux-Welt bin noch ein newbie, hatte bis jetzt mit Redhat und SuSE gearbeitet aber mit Gentoo noch nie!

Also wie muss ich den Bootloader konfigurieren?

Danke.   :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *Persian wrote:*   

> Ja auf meinem Notebook ist original XP drauf, und wenn ich die Partitionen ändere oder was anderes mache habe ich keine Garantie mehr drauf!

 

Halte ich jetzt für ein Gerücht.

 *Persian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also wie muss ich den Bootloader konfigurieren?
> 
> 

 

In dem du als erstes dich selbst schlau machst.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Small_Footprint_Gentoo_on_USB#Create_the_bootable_USB-stick

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB

grüße

nico

----------

## pir187

 *Quote:*   

> Halte ich jetzt für ein Gerücht.

  Ich ebenfalls. Diesen Scheiß wollen einem Händler einreden. Aber das ist absoluter Käse! Wenn die Festplatte kaputt geht, ist es egal, welches OS vorher drauf gelaufen ist. Die Festplatte ist kaputt, nicht das OS!

Woher hast Du die Aussage? MediaMarkt? *insBlaueschieß*?

pir187

----------

## Persian

 *pir187 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Halte ich jetzt für ein Gerücht.  Ich ebenfalls. Diesen Scheiß wollen einem Händler einreden. Aber das ist absoluter Käse! Wenn die Festplatte kaputt geht, ist es egal, welches OS vorher drauf gelaufen ist. Die Festplatte ist kaputt, nicht das OS!
> 
> Woher hast Du die Aussage? MediaMarkt? *insBlaueschieß*?
> 
> pir187

 

Ja is doch jut, beruhigt euch, was ist denn schon dabei.   :Laughing: 

Also ich will es aus diesem Grund so machen weil ich auf die Externe 300GB habe  :Very Happy: 

Da ich auch gerne im Dual-Boot arbeiten will, ist es doch besser wenn das andere OS auf eine andere HD installiert wird.

So kann ich zB bei einem Fehler nichts falsch machen, und verliere meine Daten auch nicht dabei !!!

Also das thema ist immer noch Gentoo auf eine externe HDD installieren!

Wette ich bin nicht der einzige der das so machen will.

Tnx.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Persian wrote:*   

> Da ich auch gerne im Dual-Boot arbeiten will, ist es doch besser wenn das andere OS auf eine andere HD installiert wird.
> 
> So kann ich zB bei einem Fehler nichts falsch machen, und verliere meine Daten auch nicht dabei !!!

 

Das ist so nicht richtig. Wenn du auf der Konsole sda mit hda verwechselst killst du dir ganz schnell das Windows.

 *Persian wrote:*   

> Also das thema ist immer noch Gentoo auf eine externe HDD installieren!
> 
> Wette ich bin nicht der einzige der das so machen will.

 

Stimmt. Und wenn du dir die erste Seite in der Threadlist angeguckt hättest, dann hättest du folgendes gesehen:

Installation auf USB-Festplatte

Gruss,

Anarcho

----------

## SkaaliaN

ist doch viel zu langsam!?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nic0000

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ist doch viel zu langsam!? 

 

naja, 2,5 hdd ist nicht viel schneller

----------

## adnoh

hy @all

ich denk der newbie will keine diskussion warum er das so macht sondern wie er das hinbekommt.

also ich mach das so:

ne aktuelle Linux-Live-CD genommen und davon gebootet (gentoo installationsCD bzw. ich nehm Knoppix / Kanotix)

wenn dein pc direkt von USB booten kann folgst du einfach dem SEHR GUTEN installationshandbuch !

generell ist natürlich empfehlenswert dass du das ganze USB-Zeugs direkt in den den Kernel compilierst !

wenn nicht (so wie bei mir):

leg dir auf deiner internen platte eine kleine partition an (ca. 100 MB)

darauf kommt dein kernel und dein bootloader (mountpoint /boot)

beim konfigurieren von Grub zbsp. solltest du dem kernel unbedingt als Bootparameter

```
rootdelay=10
```

 mitgeben (mit der delay zeit kannst du experimentieren) - sonst is warscheinlich dass du n kernelpanic bekommst weil dein linux schon von der usb-platte booten will, aber das usb-subsystem noch nicht vollständig geladen ist (so wars bei mir - hab ewigkeiten nach der ursache gesucht).

ansonsten würd ich empfehlen:

les die Installationsdoku

fang an zu installieren

wenns probleme gibt - komm zurück und poste hier

ob GENTOO für einen absoluten LINUX-Newbie zu empfehlen ist wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. solltest du aber selbst rausfinden - hab ich auch und bin zufrieden damit.

----------

## Inte

 *adnoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rootdelay=10
> ```
> ...

   :Shocked:  Seit wann gibt's denn den Parameter? Vor 'nem Jahr hab ich den Kernel noch Patchen müssen um das Delay hinzubekommen.  :Shocked: 

Ahh, der hier ist Schuld: dsd’s weblog  :Very Happy: 

----------

## adnoh

kann ich dir nicht sagen - weiß nur dass ich wegen diesem sch### parameter ewigkeiten gerätselt hab warum

meine installation nicht bootet - oder besser gesagt manchmal bootet   :Laughing: 

bin erst drauf gekommen als ich mir ne INITRD mit ner kleinen shell drin gebastelt hab und dann die bootschritte

step-by-step durchgeführt hab-kann ich nur empfehlen!

----------

